# navi vs non navi on the diesel



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Any likes. Dislikes? All the ones ive seen at the 3 dealers all have navi. I usually use my phone butttttt. Is it a nice 'convince'


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Save your cash , get a good Garmin and put it up on the dash console holder compartment . I did this and very happy with it and placement over dash mounted or glass mounted GPS.. Just my feed back .


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> Save your cash , get a good Garmin and put it up on the dash console holder compartment . I did this and very happy with it and placement over dash mounted or glass mounted GPS.. Just my feed back .


x2

For the cost of installed nav, you can get one heck of a portable unit, most of which come with lifetime updates nowadays.

Also, I haven't used the Cruze nav at all, but I have used the GM nav system on a GMC Terrain, and I wasn't impressed with it. It was far too convoluted to be user friendly in my opinion. The Cruze system looked similar when I looked at it, but I can't say for sure since I haven't had a chance to really use one. A good Garmin is much more user friendly and way cheaper.

Better yet, save all your money and keep using your phone. I've hardly touched my Garmins since I got a smartphone.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Yea my android has been great for that. Just trying to weigh all options that all


----------



## dmaxpwr (Nov 29, 2013)

Onstar with the directions works awesome! Don't know if I'll keep it past the trial period though...


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's a thought if you keep the vehicle long, like past the B2B warranty. What is the replacement cost of the nav. unit? What is the cost of the subscription for that period. On my car(which I plan to keep for a decade or more), the nav. unit is a $2,500 part. So I spent money for an extended warranty to cover it (and the other expensive electronics on board). Turn by turn nav. is free for life, so that wasn't in the calculations.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

I feel like that stuff is almost never worth while for the price of a good GPS unit. Ever use the Ford system? I used it once in a Focus I rented. Their entire Sync system is a complicated piece of junk and the nav part is not any better.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

smartphone is good enough


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

the ONstar nav is AWESOME. took me to the front door of the place i was looking for many many times


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

I couldnt justify spending the cash on Nav or a sunroof. Scout app on the iphone for GPS.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2013)

As a $795 option, it's a lot more expensive than a Garmin add-on for sure. But the real beauty is that it's always there, built into the car, powered-on and ready. Comes in handy when you just need a quick glance of where you're at without pulling out your phone, finding the correct app, and trying to read the little screen while driving. I had my doubts at first, but now I'm really glad i have it.

Plus you only pay once since the GPS service is "free" courtesy of the U.S. government. With OnStar, you're paying a on-going monthly service fee.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Sparky said:


> As a $795 option, it's a lot more expensive than a Garmin add-on for sure. But the real beauty is that it's always there, built into the car, powered-on and ready. Comes in handy when you just need a quick glance of where you're at without pulling out your phone, finding the correct app, and trying to read the little screen while driving. I had my doubts at first, but now I'm really glad i have it.
> 
> Plus you only pay once since the GPS service is "free" courtesy of the U.S. government. With OnStar, you're paying a on-going monthly service fee.


how often are the updates?

how much $$$ are the updates?

do you have to be subbing to OnStar as well for the nav to work?

do you have to be subbing to XM as well for the traffic/emergencies to show up?

its my understanding (through threads on this forum) its $200/yr for the updates via DVD and you need the OnStar and XM

sounds like alot of $$

like i said, this is my understanding, would love to be corrected, if what i typed is wrong


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2013)

I believe the internal maps are updated yearly, and the update is $200. Roads don't typically change very much where I live so I wouldn't be updating every year, and possibly never. 

OnStar is not needed for the navigation to work. For the first 6 months you really have two navigation choices that have some similarities, but operate differently. 

You will need XM for the optional traffic/construction information to be displayed, but it's optional and not all that useful to me. In fact sometimes it is annoying because the pop-up covers up part of the map that I want to see.

i agree with you that signing up for everything could become very expensive very quickly. But, if you can live without all the latest and greatest gizmos there is a reasonable middle ground.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I have the Navigation option and find it invaluable. It beats hanging something from your windshield with a cable running all over the car, plus, you can't park your car with it showing or it won't be there when you get back and you will have a broken windshield. Besides, there's a wealth of information the Nav unit can offer. My Vette doesn't have it and I'm looking for the parts to retro-fit.

I thought it inconvenient to have to stop the car before you can program a destination but then found out On-star will do it and send it to your Cruze nav system. I think it's wise not to try to program it while driving anyway

It's a very well thought out system and the car magazines give it pretty good praise


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Traffic, nearest gas, movie times, and weather are all XM features that die off before OnStar does in the non Navi cars. XM dies off, you wait a little bit and get a letter in the mail and ignore it. They call you with an even better deal but it doesn't include weather, traffic esc. so that's $7 on top of whatever deal you got.

I am still on Free OnStar so Turn By Turn is good enough for me. Most of the places I am have Strict Hands Free laws where you get points on your license when you get caught.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I have Navi and am glad I got it. Overkill where are you located? The dealer I bought my diesel from has 3 in stock and all do not have nav.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I have the nav and would not own a car without it. 

I also ordered it on my DTS. 

I keep mine mine as up to date as possible. This is $200 a disc. 

I also subscribe to the nav traffic feature. 

The nav has been a valuable complement to my driving experience. Arguments within the car are almost all eliminated. As are anxieties and stresses over destinations, arrival times, next nearest exit for an emergency bathroom break, etc. 

I've had a Magellan portable with a lovely 7" screen - but I wouldn't buy a car without one built in.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

$30 in parts, and my Garmin is mounted (CD mount) and the cables are all hidden. I love my Garmin. Factory nav can't touch it.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

My three-year old iPhone with Google Maps, Gas Buddy, and any number of weather apps will do all of the above at no extra charge, plus I can carry it from car to car, and I never leave it in the car anyway, so no theft issue. No need for mounting hardware in the Cruze either as the recessed display area works as a perfect place to set my iPhone in front of it.

Installed NAV is so 2008 until they start integrating 4G into cars. What would be far more useful is to design MyLink so it could pull nav from your mobile device and display it on the car's touchscreen.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

i use an old phone, and have it hard wired to my fuse box for power. It turns on and off with the car. I have a nice mount up there, and NEVER take it out of my car. I use this for Torque, and NAV as well, and its easy peasy. The phone still works via WIFI at home, so I will email myself the address, and then when the phone turns on, I copy/paste it and have my NAV ready to go via Google MAPS, or the NAV built into the phone.

I can also use the OnStar one from my day to day phone, type the address in, and send it to the car. Then it is displayed on the DIC, and the radio panel since I don't have the touchscreen in my Cruze.


----------

